
QAnon Website Shuts Down After N.J. Man Identified as Operator - austinkhale
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-11/qanon-website-shuts-down-after-n-j-man-identified-as-operator
======
audiometry
This is going to make Citibank squirm to be employing this guy. Am sure their
hr mgmt is having deep meetings this weekend figuring out how to deal.

------
bigiain
An organisation full of men of conviction, I see...

------
nicbou
I'm not really up to date on what QAnon is or does, but isn't that an even
worse version of the Scott Alexander case?

I am not sure if exposing someone like that and sharing their home address
would be legal in my country, yet it seems to frequently happen in the US.
Doesn't that invite mob justice?

~~~
Fjolsvith
It is not a tactic employed by conservatives in the US.

